# What type of recipts or invoices do you use



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I was woundering what type of recipts you give your customer after they pay you and what kind of invoiceor order form you use. any pic's or links to what you use would be great.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

We created our own in Word. It includes our company letterhead and contact information. Each type of item is given a quantity, identity, unit price & total price. The identity include style #, color, size & type of decoration. For example, Screen Printing - 29 M Black - 2 color print F & B/ S-XL or Embroidery - K500 court green - LC logo / 2X. For an order consisting of sizes S - 4X we would have a line for sizes S-XL, 2X, 3X & 4X if all these sizes were priced differently in that style. At the bottom there is a final total, deposit amount and balance due amount.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for that info i was in the process of making mine but was not sure of all the things to such as you have. I guess i could alway adjust it as things come up but i dont want to waste time revising when i could be doing something else.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes. If you include the information necessary to justify the pricing then you can refer back to your copy if there is ever a question about the charges.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

We created our own as well using Microsoft Access. Now we track it from craddle to grave in the same spot, quotes, orders, purchase orders, etc.

We built a report out that automatically calulates the invoice, shows paid in full, when they have and then calulates our monthly sales along with the taxes needed.

We can also print labels and post crads using it.

It is working great.


----------



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

Any other invovoice/inventory programs that people could suggest? I want something that stores customer names and info (address, purchase history). Also, that can update my inventory automatically when orders have gone through.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Microsoft Access can do all of that, but it is not that user friendly for beginners.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

lauerja said:


> We created our own as well using Microsoft Access. Now we track it from craddle to grave in the same spot, quotes, orders, purchase orders, etc.
> 
> We built a report out that automatically calulates the invoice, shows paid in full, when they have and then calulates our monthly sales along with the taxes needed.
> 
> ...


I never thought about that, im goign to have to start doing that
and plus one on Access not being NEW user friendly

For real quick invoices/receipts i used the template excel has. I just added a few more formulas to have a discount section. Word has the same templates but in "word" format.

The template tool microsfot has is pretty good, i get a lot of stuff from there
you cna get into it from the web or clickign on the help icon in the program and type in the type of template. Thsi works with all microsoft office programs

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/results.aspx?qu=receipt+template+excel&av=TPL000


----------



## bergenandco (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG! I'm gonna say! And it's gonna shock poeple!

We use Quickbooks for everything!

AHHHHHH The "Q" word - I know!


----------



## marlo45 (Oct 4, 2007)

bergenandco said:


> OMG! I'm gonna say! And it's gonna shock poeple!
> 
> We use Quickbooks for everything!
> 
> AHHHHHH The "Q" word - I know!


That's what i'll be using, too. I find Quickbooks to be very user friendly if you play around with it. The tools you have at your finger tips simply make accounting a lot easier, at least to me. I've used it before and will use it again.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

QB works great, especially since there is plenty of shop management software that links seamlessly with it.

We use T-quoter for all of our invoices and quoting and job processing. QB for payroll and accounting.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Quickbooks is great. Like Brad said, there's a ton of software that can link to it. So if you decide to add on something in the future, you can pretty much bet that it will work with Quickbooks. You can't say the same about other accounting packages.

A good add on would be Customer Manager. It integrates Outlook and Quickbooks together to make a basic CRM package that will allow you to track all your information in one place. I don't use it personally, but I've heard good things about it.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Quickbooks is king, as far as I'm concerned. I am on a manual system at the moment, but when I do convert over I'll definitely be using QB.


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

I am a do it yourselfer. Acces for me. Quickbooks is a great program but I like the ability to modify that access gives me. one of my favorite parts is when I set up a billing to be mailed Access will link to my email and send a generic email to the client (provided they supplied theyre email address) stating the bill is in the mail so the customer knows it is on the way.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Matto said:


> I am a do it yourselfer. Acces for me. Quickbooks is a great program but I like the ability to modify that access gives me. one of my favorite parts is when I set up a billing to be mailed Access will link to my email and send a generic email to the client (provided they supplied theyre email address) stating the bill is in the mail so the customer knows it is on the way.


You can save the stamp and email it directly out of Quickbooks. 95% of our invoices are emailed. While Access is fantastic in that it can serve many uses, I'm not sure that it can handle all of the accounting and reporting functions that Quickbooks does.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

For those using quickbooks how is the learning curve on that. i was going to buy it but i havent yet. my brain is filled right now as i learn more about transfers , heat press and screenprinting right and im not sure i can squezze anymore info right now. is it a few hour setup or couple days. but i do need a better way of keeping my stuff togrther and in order


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

It is extremely easy to use. Although not necessarily required, it sure does help to have an understanding of basic accounting principles. It's best to take a course in Basic Accounting and Quickbooks for Beginners at a local college or through a community ed program. I've seen Saturday classes offered that are two or three weeks long. That would be extremely helpful. At the very least pick up a book on basic accounting. The help screens in Quickbooks are fantastic. The initial set up can take a while, but you can have your accountant set up your chart of accounts and that will make it much easier for you. Plus come tax time everything everything will be in the format he requires and will probably save you some time.


----------



## Shire (Aug 1, 2007)

I just started getting all my invoices and other financials organized on the computer and I've found that like the majority in this thread...QB has been a tremendous help. I've had some background in it during a class in high school so that may have helped a little, but overall I'd recommend this program.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like i will be getting quick books this weekend.


----------

